# Who's laying frame in a MKIII?



## WoLfBuRgJeTTa (Mar 4, 2006)

I've been doing research on bags and the ultimate goal would be to lay frame if I go this route. I already know about P Q's old car (switchis bitchis), but are there any more? If you guys/gals can help me out, other than notching the frame for the passenger side axle and both tie rods, what else did you have to modify? Also what setups are you running and pics if you have them.
Thanks


_Modified by WoLfBuRgJeTTa at 9:06 AM 7-23-2009_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Who's laying frame in a MKIII? (WoLfBuRgJeTTa)*

I'm pretty sure dubbinT's mk3 lays frame.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Who's laying frame in a MKIII? (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_I'm pretty sure dubbinT's mk3 lays frame. 

yeah switshes bishhhtits and some dude with a red jetta are layed out too


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Who's laying frame in a MKIII? (justrave)*

uni body car.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Who's laying frame in a MKIII? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_uni body car. 

"sub *frame*"


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Who's laying frame in a MKIII? (justrave)*

Hyphytrain203 is laying subframe on little tires and bagyards, he's the red jetta
P Q's car was close on B&G/Aerosport, but didn't lay frame
DubbinT is laying frame on proper size tires and Bagyards
Charmander just installed Bagyards that are slightly shorter than the previous two guys, he's still waiting on frame mods. He also has a VR, so he can't use PMW balljoint extenders.
Read all 13 pages of this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4059390
Then read this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4408733


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Who's laying frame in a MKIII? (Afazz)*

charmander also is running the r32 slim pan and pump, looked at the car im person last week and from what i saw he'll have no problem once the notch is done


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Who's laying frame in a MKIII? (blue bags)*

he was just saying that becuase the suspension is different so it requires a little more trimming








i think it can happen on slip over's just as easy as with the bagyards! or atleast the early ones didnt know charmander got some shorter struts with his















[/


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## WoLfBuRgJeTTa (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Who's laying frame in a MKIII? (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_
i think it can happen on slip over's just as easy as with the bagyards! or atleast the early ones didnt know charmander got some shorter struts with his


Slip overs? Is it possible to lay sub frame with UV AIRs? I know switchis bitchis was right there with B&G's but from what I have read that is the only coilover that can do it, no?
Also to you guys sitting on the ground, other than the notches I mentioned, is there anything else that needs to be modified on a 2.0 to lay subframe?


_Modified by WoLfBuRgJeTTa at 1:36 PM 7-23-2009_


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Who's laying frame in a MKIII? (WoLfBuRgJeTTa)*

Possibly the rear engine bracket, depending on which axle, motor mounts, and tire size you have. I'm willing to bet you cannot lay frame on 205-40-16 with Aerosports unless you raise the strut towers. I've never tried, but I've taken the measurements and I doubt it's possible.


_Modified by Afazz at 1:45 PM 7-23-2009_


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Who's laying frame in a MKIII? (Afazz)*

really i think it would of happened if P Q modified his strut bushing


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Who's laying frame in a MKIII? (d1rtyj4k3)*

i was laying on my auto trans and i still had plenty of air in my bags that i couldve went down after i did my notches. i had patecs with uvairs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif although i doubt i would have been frame. probably very very close though i had 205-40-16's


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

the control arms will hold you up too if you don't make some room for them to go up


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

My struts are about 3/4" shorter than dubbin t and hyphytrains setups. I'm on modified strut mounts that hyphytrain did for me, r32 pan and pump, with mounts and 205/40/16's. My drivers side is already on the subframe, and my passenger side will be very soon, I'm about a 1/2" away right now. 
Not bad for a vr. 








(Am i the first mk3 VR to lay frame







)


_Modified by Charmander at 2:00 AM 7-27-2009_


----------



## WoLfBuRgJeTTa (Mar 4, 2006)

Good to know VR's can lay subframe. I have 2.0 so no worries there. What did you do to shorten your struts? What setup do you have in the front. Masontech, UVAirs, or Bagyards?
EDIT: Nevermind, I saw your thread in the MKIII section, Bagyards for FTMFW!!!


_Modified by WoLfBuRgJeTTa at 9:13 AM 7-27-2009_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Who's laying frame in a MKIII? (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_really i think it would of happened if P Q modified his strut bushing

would've? PQ did lay frame, though I'm not sure if he modded the strut bushings or not.


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

me, dubbin t, and hyphytrain are on bagyards. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
There's a few more mk3's on bagyards but they're on 17s so it would be very tough to lay frame. I'm not sure his name but i talked to him at waterfest nice dude with a white jetta on black RH's (I think andrew used my specs for his setup as well), and ramon. 


_Modified by Charmander at 11:10 AM 7-27-2009_


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (Charmander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charmander* »_me, dubbin t, and hyphytrain are on bagyards. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
There's a few more mk3's on bagyards but they're on 17s so it would be very tough to lay frame. I'm not sure his name but i talked to him at waterfest nice dude with a white jetta on black RH's (I think andrew used my specs for his setup as well), and ramon. 

_Modified by Charmander at 11:10 AM 7-27-2009_

his name is eric thats swoops brother/greg he's on bagyards dam i need some


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_
his name is eric thats swoops brother/greg he's on bagyards dam i need some









he has some rad hard lines.


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (Charmander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charmander* »_
he has some rad hard lines. 

yeah swoops is the man when it comes down to hardlines lol no **** hit he up if you want him to do yours


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (Charmander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charmander* »_
he has some rad hard lines. 

yeah swoops is the man when it comes down to hardlines lol no **** hit he up if you want him to do yours won 1st at waterfest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*

hyphtrain and eric have the most proper drops I have seen (in person) charmander also looks to have a nice look going.. 
I still have to install my bagyard fronts, and maybe get some modified bushings.. but like stated, I am on 17s and will never make it to the floor.


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_hyphtrain and eric have the most proper drops I have seen (in person) charmander also looks to have a nice look going.. 
I still have to install my bagyard fronts, and maybe get some modified bushings.. but like stated, I am on 17s and will never make it to the floor.









never say never, car looked ballin at waterfest man. Was nice talking to you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (Charmander)*

Eric's, can't physically go lower on 17s
























PQ's MK3 was stupid low too, I believe he was laying subframe as other people have mentioned


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (Charmander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charmander* »_
never say never, car looked ballin at waterfest man. Was nice talking to you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks, im sendin you a PM... got a few questions for you since you're the only VR I really know of on bags haha. 

And yea, Eric said his front wheels are getting hung up on his fender on the inside.


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Charmander)*

That white jetta looks great! I've never seen that before http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Afazz at 7:38 AM 7-28-2009_


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_That white jetta looks great! I've never seen that before http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Afazz at 7:38 AM 7-28-2009_

anyone get pictures of his trunk? I thought he did a real nice job on it.


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (Charmander)*

tucking rim on 17s


----------



## WoLfBuRgJeTTa (Mar 4, 2006)

That white MKIII sealed the deal on getting bags n my MKIII. I was waiting at that car for 20 minutes at Chili's and no one showed up


----------

